# show your wallpaper.



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what wallpaper are you using on ur desktop? this is mine

Orinoco river, Venezuela


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

THis is mine love this background wow.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice background... This is mine, probably not want others will find appealing. But it is something I am involved in--

View attachment 52027


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Damn it.. lets try this again..
I give up... was not that important anyway..








View attachment 52030


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> Damn it.. lets try this again..
> I give up... was not that important anyway..
> 
> 
> ...


dude your wallpaper totally sux


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it.. lets try this again..
> ...


ya, I did not claim it to be awesome! Lets see yours...







and what it looks like..


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > NegativeCamber said:
> ...


the one im using is a moving waterfall and i cantfigure out how to post it but it is sick it is a river waterfall that is running then birds fly by evey once in a while :rasp:


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

how do you get a moving background?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> THis is mine love this background wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where was that picture taken? what location is that?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

i have no idea where i got a moving background i had to download it but it is sick


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that is a nice bike


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> that is a nice bike
> [snapback]923697[/snapback]​


'Got that right.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Mr. Freeze excellent.

You should check out my webpages background.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

heres mine







tiz the 750


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

this is my current wal paper....i grew up reading JLa comics..this guys ALEX ROSS really made these old school heros look COOL


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

hey, thats hulk hogans daughter on the far right of that superheros pic isnt it!! hahaha!!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

The moving wallpaper is shitty







It comes with a crapload of adware


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

my dog


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my desktop is of my cube desktop, i was really bored about a year ago.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

ive got 3 that i always go back to.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

My pooch is my wallpaper...


----------



## R6JUNKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

my desktop


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

this is mine, when we won the playoffs against the panthers


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

View attachment 52077


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

this is mine.....

View attachment 52152


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> THis is mine love this background wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful background from Webshots.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

here is mine. A pic i took at my cabin.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

This is mine







View attachment 52155


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

my current desktop:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i like brian's alex ross wallpaper the best. but mine roxxors.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

my brother put this on he is a halo2 freak.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> i like brian's alex ross wallpaper the best. but mine roxxors.
> [snapback]925887[/snapback]​


link to icons? :O

mine's different now but im too lazy to take another screenshot:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

har, you'd like that, wouldn't you drew! i forgot the link, but send me an IM and i can send you the tar.

edit:

btw, royksopp kicks ass


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

this is mine


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks to p-power


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

nismo driver yours is awsome









heres mine:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Vampor, is that Joe Satriani on the left?

mine:

View attachment 52190


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

yes it is, Joe Satriani and steve Vai, from live in denver (G3).


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Vampor said:


> yes it is, Joe Satriani and steve Vai, from live in denver (G3).
> [snapback]926425[/snapback]​


and that my friend was an amazing show.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

heres mine at my work comp.

View attachment 52201


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> Vampor said:
> 
> 
> > yes it is, Joe Satriani and steve Vai, from live in denver (G3).
> ...


yes i totally agree!!! best ever.
saw it today, my friend had send it to me, i was stunned.
Nothing can be said to describe that consert, you have to see it.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Heres mine


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I sometimes have this one aswell


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

mine


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Here is mine


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

heres mine


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

this is mine


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

nice wallpaper all









View attachment 52253


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wayne.140 said:


> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.

thats fat as hell :nod:


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Ok...I'll bite...

View attachment 52460


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^her grill is messed up


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ^her grill is messed up
> [snapback]929792[/snapback]​


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ttldnial said:


> nice wallpaper all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wered you find that, i want something like that now


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Mike....
R you using windows xp? on your comp?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

All my wallpapers have been shots I've taken recently, most people probably remember this from like, a week ago


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
Upload failed. You are not permitted to upload a file with that file extension.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

mine, picture of the gm building I took in Detroit


----------



## matzy (Jan 2, 2005)

Like the bangbus desktop wayne.140!!

Guess I may aswell join in.. This is my desktop.. for now.. its forever changing..


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

One of my favorite...enjoy


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is mine, the ESPN bar at the bottom is the best, anyone else have that?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres mine right now, and one that i like.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

That second bird looks wicked evil!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nothing beats using your own pictures


----------

